
Tesla 'corrects' claim that anyone can make a self driving car - sosuke
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/17/tesla-vs-bloomberg-over-george-hotz/
======
sosuke
"The company signs off by hinting that Hotz's offering wouldn't be safe enough
to put into a vehicle, since getting something right 99 percent of the time
isn't great if the error takes place at 70 mph."

